# Advice Needed : Attaching iron sights to a VZ44 Flare Gun



## RebellionOfThought

Just purchased a VZ44 Flare gun, and i also got a .22 adapter for it. So basicly i was wondering what you guys thought would be the easiest sights to attach to it, and the best method to use to attach them such as JB weld, or soldering, etc. If soldering is the best method, How would i go about not messing up the finish on the gun?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Neat. It appears you can also get a conversion kit to shoot .45LC/.410 as well.

With the barrel being somewhat off set for the firing pin I would think putting sites on by yourself might be tricky, unless you happen to be a gunsmith. A shotgun bead site might work as well.

Cool idea! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Smitty901

Your not going to hit much with it any great range anyway. Tap a round dot on the end like a shot gun work on front site post target acquisition you will do fine.


----------



## PaulS

Typically glues, including JB Weld will not work without removing the guns finish. I doubt there is enough metal to drill and tap for screws so you are going to have to refinish the gun after you attach sights to it. With the gun perfectly level (center-line of bore) your front sight should be slightly lower than the rear sight on a parallel line to the bore. If you use an adjustable rear sight have the sight lowered to the bottom of its adjustment to mount it. Clean the area under your sights with lacquer thinner or "brake cleaner" and sand with 80 grit emery cloth to remove the finish and roughen the surface. Clean it again with the same stuff and then wipe it clean with denatured alcohol. Use an epoxy like Devcon or JB weld to mount the sights and use tape or a fixture to hold them in place while it cures. Use a clean rag and lacquer thinner to remove the excess epoxy from around the sights. (you can solder the sights in place if you use silver solder and don't over-heat the metal) 

After the sights are in place you can do any further clean up with a pick and do any refinishing that is needed.


----------



## RebellionOfThought

Yea i got the .45 LC adapter on the way to


----------



## Prepadoodle

I would suggest you forget it and get a real gun.


----------



## RebellionOfThought

According to the BATF, with the adapters it is a real gun.


----------



## Prepadoodle

No offense intended. What you will end up with is a marginal weapon at best. It will be inaccurate and undependable... guaranteed.

I'm just suggesting that, if you are going to use it when your life depends on it, there are much better ways to go.


----------



## RebellionOfThought

I wasn't really planning on using it for a scenario in which my life depended on it.... Maybe as a back up for another back up though


----------



## Scotty12

You know you can buy them flare launchers to go under the rail of an AR. I carried an M203 when I was in the Army. I'm not sure but I think the flares are 39 mm instead of the 40 mm grenade


----------



## PaulS

It takes a smaller size than the 40mm without a class 3 license. I think the size is 36mm but I would have to check to be sure. It is a civilian size of flare cartridge and they are reloadable.


----------



## PrepperDogs

Are you doing this for the 'cool factor'? Or trying to save money instead of buying a real gun?

I know you said as a back-up, but let's get real here. A flare gun is a flare gun is a flare gun. It is not meant to be converted to a 22, 45, or 12 gauge. 

Also know that once you convert it, it's no longer a flare gun. It becomes a firearm and an illegal one at that unless you sent it in to the ATF to have it reclassified. It doesn't matter if you can re-convert it back. 

Be careful.


----------



## shamrock75

You will need a very specific torch for this job,fine flame that will be very hot.Use a tinning flux first to prep your spot,then real brass rod with a all around solder for use on steel.You will need something to hold the flaregun in position and maybe the sight too.Put the torch on the sight and the gun for a couple seconds then a couple dabs of rod and your done.Don't overheat or try too hard you'll ruin something if you do.Patience is key.


----------



## Stuffdogg

A Few months old on this thread but some have questioned this set up and suggested a "real" gun. There are several advantages to this set up over a real gun. Having a flare gun, .410 and .22 combined in such a compact package for less than $120 is the main perk. It's a survival gun that weighs little and takes up minimal space in your survival pack/go bag. I would use it as a secondary survival weapon but if you did not have time or space to grab your primary weapon, this will always be ready to go in your go bag. With the .410 shells it seems accuracy and pattern is similar to that of a judge style revolver and more than capable of taking small game. As a defensive weapon you may only get one shot but that is better than no shots. To make this set up really shine, any consistent accuracy that could be attained would be the trick. Rotation of the insert could be resolved by some sort of anti rotational device be it a pin, set screw key slot etc. As the OP addressed, sights would greatly increase the accuracy. A quick add front and rear adjustable fiber optic sights could be the way to go. Do they make some that you could tap and drill for? Are there any "universal add on sights that would be good candidates?


----------



## Meangreen

I'm surprised no one thought of duct-tape?


----------



## Stuffdogg

Practical accuracy is attainable with some sighting system, here is a guy who put a laser sight on his... proof of concept....check out the vid:


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I love it. Completely impractical, of no use whatsoever in any situation, won't be able to hit the broad side of a barn at 100 paces. I am serious though, anything that includes gunpowder, fire or explosives is great. I have absolutely no justifiable use for one, but I want one also. I'd love to hear your field report after the conversion. Good for you.


----------



## Stuffdogg

Go2ndAmend said:


> I love it. Completely impractical, of no use whatsoever in any situation, won't be able to hit the broad side of a barn at 100 paces. I am serious though, anything that includes gunpowder, fire or explosives is great. I have absolutely no justifiable use for one, but I want one also. I'd love to hear your field report after the conversion. Good for you.


Completely impracticable???? Um, did you not watch the video? He was hitting point of aim consistently. I also watched another video where a guy was consistently hitting a squirrel sized target from 25 yards with a .22 insert as well as bird shot with a .410 insert. Minute of squirrel is good enough for me, Any skilled survivalist would be able to take game with this, not to mention be able to signal with flares or be able to defend against dangerous animals or persons. It's a single shot Taurus Judge that can also shoot flares and .22 And fits easy into any pack or go bag, Yet it is impractical??? I beg to differ.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I stand corrected. I did not read the posts above before printing. My post was more in jest than serious, but there are so many well made smaller weapons I still find it of limited practical value.


----------



## Chipper

Use a Laserlyte shotgun tri rail, part number ADP-TRIR-140. These are a tri-rail adapter for the mag tube of a shotgun so you can mount lights and lasers etc. Simply slide it onto the barrel and tighten a couple screws, add the red dot.


----------

